# Engine Tuning



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

*Tuning*

- *TT Tweakers guide:* Huge amount of information from general maintenance and diagnostics to performance modifications - by Jonas
- *TT Tweakers guide (pdf):* As above but in pdf form in version 6 guise - courtesy of Jonas
- *Turbo basics:* The basics of how a turbo works - courtesy of laserjules
- *Hybryd Turbo: * Upgrading your turbo to a Hybryd turbo and what power gains to expect - courtesy of Conlechi.
- *3" Downpipe: * What's involved in replacing your downpipe with a 3" single down pipe - from VWdriver03 on VWVortex.
- *Cold Air feed: * cold air feed guide and also how to modify a Ram Air filter aswell - courtesy of nathan88
- *Upper boost hoses:* Replacing your boost hoses with silicone - Courtesy of Tony Rigby.
- *N249 delete:* Removing N249 and Forge below inlet manifold hoses - Courtesy of Tony Rigby.
- *Oil cooler:* Fitting an oil cooler - Courtesy of Tony Rigby.
- *Forge Intercooler:* Fitting a Forge intercooler - Courtesy of Tony Rigby.
- *Water Meth install How To:* Water Meth install and associated gauges How To - Courtesy of Tony Rigby.
- *Disabling V6 ESP:* - courtesy of V6RUL.
- *TIP replacement:* - Turbo Inlet Pipe replacement + cold side relocate and charge pipe - Nick 225TT.

*Miscellaneous*

- *Tony's performance:* Personal performance achievement in stages - courtesy of Tony Rigby
- *Turbos v Superchargers:* Animated explainer - courtesy of Phoze

*Tips...*

- Always use High Octane fuel such as Shell V-Power - John-H
- Carry a bottle of Millers Octane Plus to add up to two octane points to your fuel - useful if you get stuck in the wilds with only regular fuel. Millers Octane Plus is safe with catalytic converters for continuous use - John-H


----------

